# Scored the motherload



## Ozzi (Jul 21, 2020)

So im heading to seattle like i said. Well i found on rideshares a ride from Florida all the way to Oregon!!! I only gotta hitch from oregon to Seattle. Of course im going to take my time in Oregon. Hope the feds dont scoop me up illegally


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 21, 2020)

Haha, nice. I got an AZ to OR once...but damn, that's a pretty good haul. Hopefully you can put up with the person all the way to OR, lol.


----------



## Ozzi (Jul 21, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> Haha, nice. I got an AZ to OR once...but damn, that's a pretty good haul. Hopefully you can put up with the person all the way to OR, lol.


Haha or no sexual advances


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 21, 2020)

"So... what do you do for sex? I hear _most_ guys these days have to go both ways to get some action"

Quote from a very Peter Griffin-esque fat man who picked me up hitchin Petrified Forest Rd to Santa Rosa.

Yeah, hopefully you can make that haul sans sexual advances. Safe travels.


----------



## Ozzi (Jul 21, 2020)

Lmao man ill let you guys know. Imma throw the Corona card if he does. It might be a she i cant tell from the email. So the ride is like 80 miles north of me so i got the whole weekend to get 80 miles or ill ask the ride to grab me if i dont make it whole way and pay.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 21, 2020)

You can walk that easily before the weekend is up, I mean.. if you can't find any other means. 16 miles a day, that's like 4 hours and some change each day.. cake.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 21, 2020)

Just fyi if you want that thing you got covering yer mouth in yer profile pic to be in anyway effective yer gonna have to cover up those nostrils too.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 21, 2020)

I think that's just holding his chin on.


----------



## Odin (Jul 21, 2020)

SlankyLanky said:


> Just fyi if you want that thing you got covering yer mouth in yer profile pic to be in anyway effective yer gonna have to cover up those nostrils too.




just to be a pain in the ass... since I have watched endless arguments about face masks...

if you have ever taken a biology class... college level or high school AP at least you would think about it and come to the conclusion that yea... the mask covering your mouth will keep you from spreading spit based particles to float in the air and also covering your nose will keep you from breathing in infected air... depending how effective your mask type is on filter and how close you are to a radius of infected air...


BUt here is the thing


nothing is gonna stop a virus from entering the mucus membranes of your eyeballs.... ... right? or floating into the CAVITIES OF YOUR EARS... or if you have a FRESH CUT OR SCAB SOMEWHERE....

I mean unless your up in full *hazmat gear* with an AIR TIGHT MASK SEAL.

so...

just follow this line of thought... if water particles from sneezing and so float easy on the air...

then what about a virus that is way way smaller than a water particle... I mean you ALL DO UNDERSTAND a viruS IS a SHIT LOAD SMALLER AND LIGHTER THAN A WATER DROPLET!!!!!
and I'm not talking about the water droplet leaking out of your sink... I'm talking about water vapor like... what fucking clouds are made of.

easy to stay afloat in the air no...

I would say virus particles are everywhere. air soil and water...

yea wear whatever you got in crowded areas... it's part of being polite and humane...


but don't fool yourself... the protection is minimal... but every percent and chance helps I guess.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 22, 2020)

Odin said:


> nothing is gonna stop a virus from entering the mucus membranes of your eyeballs



I mean....


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 22, 2020)

We can't even get these fucking Karens to wear masks. Now you wanna put em in goggles & ear plugs? You're right about the eyes, but pretty sure not so likely in the ears. I think someone would have to like.. cover your ear with their mouth and cough or some shit. Eyes are definitely at risk though. The thing about the masks though, it isn't really about protecting yourself. It's about protecting others from your germs. Your eyeballs and ears don't blast out germs like your mouth and nose do.


----------



## Ozzi (Aug 3, 2020)

Well if you should really know its to cover up from the sun while working outside not covid.


----------



## Ozzi (Aug 3, 2020)

Made it out to the PNW in record time.


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 3, 2020)

Ozzi said:


> Retards



So...ya. if you dont already know, that is a pretty derogatory term. I would appreciate if you wouldnt use it.

Glad to hear you made it to the PNW.


----------



## Ozzi (Aug 3, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> So...ya. if you dont already know, that is a pretty derogatory term. I would appreciate if you wouldnt use it.
> 
> Glad to hear you made it to the PNW.



You are right! That was very 2000s let me edit it for you my friend


----------



## Ozzi (Aug 3, 2020)

Im heading to Seattle tomorrow


----------

